# suomia



## Maabdreo

What is the etymology of this verb?


----------



## DrWatson

According to _Suomen sanojen alkuperä_, an etymological dictionary of Finnish, the verb _suomia_ is related to the noun _suomu_ 'scale (of a fish)'. The verb's original meaning was apparently 'to remove the scales'. The word _suomu_, in turn, has cognates (with varying meanings) in many Uralic languages.


----------



## Maabdreo

Thanks Dr. Watson, that's interesting!  Is _suomu_ also related to _suo_?


----------



## DrWatson

No, it's not. They just happen to look similar in modern Finnish. In my mind the semantic connection between 'scale' and 'swamp' is a bit far-fetched, too.


----------



## Maabdreo

I guess it is... but I was hopeful   Thanks for the answer.


----------

